# Dover overnight parking



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone know the current situation. Plan to park overnight on 27/3 preferably as close to the ferry as possible. If unavailable is the park and ride at Canterbury accessible late in the evening. Thanks for any info. Trev


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Give Dover Tourist Info Center a ring as I found them most helpful as regards the motorhome parking and they will hopefully have the latest on M/H parking as it is very popular and in constant demand


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*dover overnight parking*

hi,

no problem, slept there last night with several other vans. you enter half way down from the hotel on the corner, not at the roundabout which is blocked off, you follow the diversion signs, we only went round 3 times trying to work out how to get in, but the ferry was delayed nearly 2 hours, and the crossing was slightly rough,,,,

mags


----------

